# I Lied And I Need To Tell The Truth Now. : - {



## Andypanda6570

Everyone mostly knows my story of how I lost my Ava and that is all true except for one thing. As you all know I was 18 weeks and a half and I was prepared for a D & E the night before well I didn't know what that was until I got home and did some research on it, my best friend knew but she didn't tell me :cry: Anyway I went into mild labor at 1 am the night before about 6pm I was fitted with that seaweed stuff that they put up you to open your cervix for the D&E so it will be easier to remove the baby. Well, I didn't say anything about the labor ( To my husband :nope:) it was not that bad then at 5 am it got bad and I took my time telling my husband and I knew my water would break and I would give birth at the hospital as they would not have time to do the procedure cause I was already in hard labor, I knew my labor would be 2 hrs tops and she would be out. But I calculated wrong and as I went to put on my shoes my water broke and she came out on the toilet bowl :cry: I don't know why I didn't lay on the floor my instinct was just to run to the toilet, I didn't think it was Ava coming out I just thought maybe I was passing a clot or something. Anyway I never told my husband what I did and I know this whole thing traumatized him :nope::nope::nope: As he had to hold the cord up while I was screaming waiting for the EMS. I think if he knew what I have done he would be very angry, I didn't want that operation and I didn't want to be out under the anesthesia , I was so scared. I just can't tell him what i did I have not told anyone till now, am I a bad person for doing this ? I feel awful but i just could not go through with the D & E once I knew what it was, I know it was necessary and I am not saying it is wrong for people but for me it was not the right thing, that is all. So do you think I should admit what I did or just leave it be :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I feel awful about lying and about what I did to my husband .
Thank You :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mammatotwo

Oh Andypanda :hugs::hugs::hugs: You did what you needed to do for you and your baby that it is not wrong. How could you know what they outcome would have been? How could you have known that it would happen on the toilet. You planned to have her at the hospital and give birth. Your husband will understand, you are just as traumatized as him, that part was not planned. I think trying to have her and bring her into the world naturally was a beautiful thing. 
I am so so sorry you have this guilt. But it should not make a difference cause you never planned the way it happened. You just helped your body do what it should do naturally. 
So many hugs being sent your way. You are a very brave lady. I wish I could have avoided a D and C but I was too scared not too. You have my admiration. I think when he thinks what you did for your baby he will admire you too. Your baby was 18 weeks and I totally understand why you wanted to avoid a D and C and give birth to her. It is a personal choice and yours to make. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

You poor thing. No, you did exactly the right thing. Although it didn't happen where you wanted it to, it happened the way it needed to happen, for you and for Ava. You didn't want people interfering with a natural process and taking that away from you. I admire your bravery and instinct. You did the right thing, and I am sure your husband will agree if you tell him. Don't be afraid and never feel guilty for doing what your heart told you to do.

Hugs to you xxxxxxx


----------



## Brookey

you did what you thought best and im sure your husband will support you. you are very brave and when it comes to your baby you should never feel guilty, u did what you thought was best xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Please dont feel guilty hun.:hugs: You have not done anything wrong. While you may feel that your husband has been traumatised by all of this, YOU and YOUR feelings are more important. I dont think your husband will be angry at you for doing what you knew was best for you. :hugs: You have been through so much. Please stop beating yourself up and allow yourself to heal. It will take time but it will take longer if you keep finding something else to punish yourself over. :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I know that I have never met you, but I get such a feeling of warmth and love from you. What you did, you did for the right reasons. You wanted to give birth to your daughter and to be able to see her after she was born instead of going through the procedure. It's not your fault she came faster than expected.

When you talk of Ava, I can feel the love you have for her, and its obvious that giving birth to her was the right decision for you. I'm sorry you have carried around the guilt of what you did. Only you know whether you should tell your husband, but from what you have written here, it's clear why you did what you did. If you do decide to tell him, make sure you tell him the things you told us. It's true he probably will be upset with you at first but I'm sure he would understand eventually.

you're not a bad person, i've said this before but you are a comfort to so many people on here. i hope you find some peace, whatever you decide to do

xxx


----------



## Cassie10

Don't beat yourself up hun... Like everyone else has said you did what you felt was best for you and Ava. :hugs:

I too have never met you but you have been an amazing support for me on here so I hate to see you upset and feeling this way. 

I'm sure you were both traumatized and had a million emotions going on at that time but I'm sure your husband would understand and respect your decision. 

I hope you are able to find some peace hun and just know I'm here if you need to talk. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry:I can't tell you how good I feel about telling the truth, I can't believe how amazing you all are :cry::cry::cry::cry: My husband kept saying Andrea lets go lets go and I kept saying i am ok we have time and I knew we didn't :nope: I feel in my heart i need to tell him, so I will. We go walking every morning 5 miles and we walk by the ocean so maybe that would be a nice way to tell him, unless he decided to toss me over into the ocean :wacko::wacko::wacko: Just kidding. You all are so kind and you all never judge . Thank you for helping me and posting to me, I really love you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I am glad that you felt comfortable enough to get that off your chest; and Ava wanted to meet her mommy, so it was the right thing to do....

best wishes


----------



## Cassie10

And we love you right back! :hugs: Ok that was a little corny but I was hoping to make you smile! :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Cassie10 said:


> And we love you right back! :hugs: Ok that was a little corny but I was hoping to make you smile! :flower:

LOL, you did, thanks.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh I'm so sorry you are carrying around this guilt, though I don't think you should feel guilty.

As everyone else has said, you did what you felt was right for you and your baby. 

For what it's worth, my hubby watched me give birth to my second twin (I didn't admit to myself I was in labour till it was too late, so he didn't get the call in time to see them both born, something I regret too) and he was pretty traumatised, so your hubby would have been whether it was in hospital or at home. It's a pretty traumatic thing alltogether. I also know how premmie labour feels SO different to full term labour, so you couldnt have known how close you were, I didn't either. 

I hope you make your decision on whether to tell him or not but please don't beat yourself up. I'm sure he'll understand that you wanted to birth her yourself but you intended it to be in the hospital. Big hugs to you, you're such a sweetie. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry you are carrying around this guilt, though I don't think you should feel guilty.
> 
> As everyone else has said, you did what you felt was right for you and your baby.
> 
> For what it's worth, my hubby watched me give birth to my second twin (I didn't admit to myself I was in labour till it was too late, so he didn't get the call in time to see them both born, something I regret too) and he was pretty traumatised, so your hubby would have been whether it was in hospital or at home. It's a pretty traumatic thing alltogether. I also know how premmie labour feels SO different to full term labour, so you couldnt have known how close you were, I didn't either.
> 
> I hope you make your decision on whether to tell him or not but please don't beat yourself up. I'm sure he'll understand that you wanted to birth her yourself but you intended it to be in the hospital. Big hugs to you, you're such a sweetie. xxx

Thank you so so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so lucky to have all of you , you have no idea how much I appreciate you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

And we have you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think that it is a purely personal decision. If you feel you need to tell him for closure then do.

I think that you made the right choice. You got to see your little girl and do things naturally and I think that is easier to cope with than never seeing. I was offered a D&E with Isabella but refused because I knew what they would do to her at that stage of pregnancy and I couldn't bear it.

I am sorry you are carrying this guilt. I really think you did nothing wrong though darling. If it would be even a little weight off your mind then discuss it with him xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I knew what they would also do to Ava that is why I couldn't let them, I would have died before doing that to her, it is just the way i felt and I don't want to offend anyone else who had it done, I just feel it is a personal choice. :cry:


I got very upset yesterday, as most know my SIL got pregnant 8 weeks after I did and she lost her( 6 weeks after I lost Ava) baby at 17 weeks. Well she had the D & E and that is fine but she made a comment that really hurt me. She said her husband was telling the doctor that he thought this D & E was inhumane and that the doctor turned around and said to him NO what happened to your Sister In Law (Meaning me ) was inhumane ??????? :cry::cry::cry: First off why would she even tell me that? Second it was NOT inhumane. I was so upset and it hurt me very much. How could people not know what they are saying is killing me inside? I wanted to reach through the phone and punch her out :growlmad: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Digby

I would kick the Dr's ass for saying that! You poor love - he had no right to start bringing in other family circumstances and tragedies! It's completely unethical! xxxxxx


----------



## Justme

Massive :hugs: to you hunny x x


----------



## Mellybelle

Andypanda6570 said:


> I knew what they would also do to Ava that is why I couldn't let them, I would have died before doing that to her, it is just the way i felt and I don't want to offend anyone else who had it done, I just feel it is a personal choice. :cry:
> 
> 
> I got very upset yesterday, as most know my SIL got pregnant 8 weeks after I did and she lost her( 6 weeks after I lost Ava) baby at 17 weeks. Well she had the D & E and that is fine but she made a comment that really hurt me. She said her husband was telling the doctor that he thought this D & E was inhumane and that the doctor turned around and said to him NO what happened to your Sister In Law (Meaning me ) was inhumane ??????? :cry::cry::cry: First off why would she even tell me that? Second it was NOT inhumane. I was so upset and it hurt me very much. How could people not know what they are saying is killing me inside? I wanted to reach through the phone and punch her out :growlmad: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Its not inhumane at all. But I think what the doctor is saying is that its inhumane for women to suffer the pain of childbirth, and not get to keep our baby or hear it cry afterwards. But unless someone has gone through it, they wont understand that when we go through that birth, we know this is the last possible thing that we can give our baby. We can give birth to them, knowing that we wont hear that cry. Your SIL suffered the pain of a loss but didnt get to give birth and its almost a part of the healing. I dont know why. I dont understand why she woud say _that _to you though. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mellybelle said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I knew what they would also do to Ava that is why I couldn't let them, I would have died before doing that to her, it is just the way i felt and I don't want to offend anyone else who had it done, I just feel it is a personal choice. :cry:
> 
> 
> I got very upset yesterday, as most know my SIL got pregnant 8 weeks after I did and she lost her( 6 weeks after I lost Ava) baby at 17 weeks. Well she had the D & E and that is fine but she made a comment that really hurt me. She said her husband was telling the doctor that he thought this D & E was inhumane and that the doctor turned around and said to him NO what happened to your Sister In Law (Meaning me ) was inhumane ??????? :cry::cry::cry: First off why would she even tell me that? Second it was NOT inhumane. I was so upset and it hurt me very much. How could people not know what they are saying is killing me inside? I wanted to reach through the phone and punch her out :growlmad: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Its not inhumane at all. But I think what the doctor is saying is that its inhumane for women to suffer the pain of childbirth, and not get to keep our baby or hear it cry afterwards. But unless someone has gone through it, they wont understand that when we go through that birth, we know this is the last possible thing that we can give our baby. We can give birth to them, knowing that we wont hear that cry. Your SIL suffered the pain of a loss but didnt get to give birth and its almost a part of the healing. I dont know why. I dont understand why she woud say _that _to you though. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I think you are right about what the doctor meant, but the way my Sister In Law said it, she made me feel awful :cry::cry::cry: I am so tired of people's careless comments and words to me, one day I am going to loose it and flip out on someone. I am sitting here and I keep thinking how she could have even said that to me??? I mean is she stupid (Well she is a bit loopy :haha:) I just would never hurt another person like that especially my family... :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I knew what they would also do to Ava that is why I couldn't let them, I would have died before doing that to her, it is just the way i felt and I don't want to offend anyone else who had it done, I just feel it is a personal choice. :cry:
> 
> 
> I got very upset yesterday, as most know my SIL got pregnant 8 weeks after I did and she lost her( 6 weeks after I lost Ava) baby at 17 weeks. Well she had the D & E and that is fine but she made a comment that really hurt me. She said her husband was telling the doctor that he thought this D & E was inhumane and that the doctor turned around and said to him NO what happened to your Sister In Law (Meaning me ) was inhumane ??????? :cry::cry::cry: First off why would she even tell me that? Second it was NOT inhumane. I was so upset and it hurt me very much. How could people not know what they are saying is killing me inside? I wanted to reach through the phone and punch her out :growlmad: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Its not inhumane at all. But I think what the doctor is saying is that its inhumane for women to suffer the pain of childbirth, and not get to keep our baby or hear it cry afterwards. But unless someone has gone through it, they wont understand that when we go through that birth, we know this is the last possible thing that we can give our baby. We can give birth to them, knowing that we wont hear that cry. Your SIL suffered the pain of a loss but didnt get to give birth and its almost a part of the healing. I dont know why. I dont understand why she woud say _that _to you though. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are right about what the doctor meant, but the way my Sister In Law said it, she made me feel awful :cry::cry::cry: I am so tired of people's careless comments and words to me, one day I am going to loose it and flip out on someone. I am sitting here and I keep thinking how she could have even said that to me??? I mean is she stupid (Well she is a bit loopy :haha:) I just would never hurt another person like that especially my family... :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry your SIL was so thoughless...I don't really know why she felt she had to relay what her doctor had said, to you.

some people just seem to be programmed to say all the wrong things and not think before they open their mouths! Please try not to let it get you down. (i should take my own advice - my brother said something earlier today that upset me and I have spent most of the afternoon in tears! I know he didn't mean to be thoughtless, I'm just sensitive at the moment as it's coming up to my due date)

big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I knew what they would also do to Ava that is why I couldn't let them, I would have died before doing that to her, it is just the way i felt and I don't want to offend anyone else who had it done, I just feel it is a personal choice. :cry:
> 
> 
> I got very upset yesterday, as most know my SIL got pregnant 8 weeks after I did and she lost her( 6 weeks after I lost Ava) baby at 17 weeks. Well she had the D & E and that is fine but she made a comment that really hurt me. She said her husband was telling the doctor that he thought this D & E was inhumane and that the doctor turned around and said to him NO what happened to your Sister In Law (Meaning me ) was inhumane ??????? :cry::cry::cry: First off why would she even tell me that? Second it was NOT inhumane. I was so upset and it hurt me very much. How could people not know what they are saying is killing me inside? I wanted to reach through the phone and punch her out :growlmad: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Its not inhumane at all. But I think what the doctor is saying is that its inhumane for women to suffer the pain of childbirth, and not get to keep our baby or hear it cry afterwards. But unless someone has gone through it, they wont understand that when we go through that birth, we know this is the last possible thing that we can give our baby. We can give birth to them, knowing that we wont hear that cry. Your SIL suffered the pain of a loss but didnt get to give birth and its almost a part of the healing. I dont know why. I dont understand why she woud say _that _to you though. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are right about what the doctor meant, but the way my Sister In Law said it, she made me feel awful :cry::cry::cry: I am so tired of people's careless comments and words to me, one day I am going to loose it and flip out on someone. I am sitting here and I keep thinking how she could have even said that to me??? I mean is she stupid (Well she is a bit loopy :haha:) I just would never hurt another person like that especially my family... :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry your SIL was so thoughless...I don't really know why she felt she had to relay what her doctor had said, to you.
> 
> some people just seem to be programmed to say all the wrong things and not think before they open their mouths! Please try not to let it get you down. (i should take my own advice - my brother said something earlier today that upset me and I have spent most of the afternoon in tears! I know he didn't mean to be thoughtless, I'm just sensitive at the moment as it's coming up to my due date)
> 
> big hugs to you xxxClick to expand...

You are a really nice person, thank you for talking with me. I know that on the due date it is really hard :cry::cry: i want you to know I am thinking of you and thanks for being so kind to me.. XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cassie10

Wow... I can't believe she would tell you that! :hugs: I like to truly believe people don't mean to say hurtful things but I just really wish they would put more thought into their words before speaking them!

I think whichever way you go about it is up to you... it is a personal decision and people have many different reasons for choosing. I still feel a lot of guilt about how I did it but that is just something I will have to live with. 

Like everyone else has said you did what was right for your baby and please don't let others comments bring you down hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Just wanted to give you an extra :hug:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Do you think that maybe she is carrying guilt about the way she did it - it sounds like her husband wasn't too keen on it - and is trying to justify it to you? I'ts so not the way to do it and she shouldn't feel guilty for her choice if that was what was right for her at the time but it strikes me that maybe that's what it is. 

Also, I presume you haven't told her that you actually wanted to give birth to Ava, so she maybe thinks what happened was a terrible accident and too traumatic, blah blah and is trying to let you know she feels for you to have gone through that, as she couldn't deal with it. maybe she just doesn't think before she opens her gob?

It's hard hon but sometimes you've got to just let it go and realise it's their problem, not ours. xxx


----------



## babyerin

just wanted to leave you some :hugs: xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

What happened with your delivery was not inhumane. Some people just don't realise that it is healing to see your baby and make memories. They think that surgery is the best way whereas it is each to their own. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Do you think that maybe she is carrying guilt about the way she did it - it sounds like her husband wasn't too keen on it - and is trying to justify it to you? I'ts so not the way to do it and she shouldn't feel guilty for her choice if that was what was right for her at the time but it strikes me that maybe that's what it is.
> 
> Also, I presume you haven't told her that you actually wanted to give birth to Ava, so she maybe thinks what happened was a terrible accident and too traumatic, blah blah and is trying to let you know she feels for you to have gone through that, as she couldn't deal with it. maybe she just doesn't think before she opens her gob?
> 
> It's hard hon but sometimes you've got to just let it go and realise it's their problem, not ours. xxx

My best friend said the exact same as you, when her husband found out what it was the procedure he was like Andrea needs to get that? (This was before my sister in law his wife lost her baby) he couldn't believe that is how the operation was, so he was dead set against it and her doctor recommended it when she then lost her baby and I think he was really upset and he didn't want her to do that but they decided to go ahead anyway. Wow your really smart i think you are right, I think she regretts she didn't hold her baby or has somewhere to go to mourn, I don't know but she isn't the warmest person in the world either, I mean she just isn't very emotional. Do you know what she said to me when I told her I was pregnant (Mind you Ava was not planned big surprise was 11 yrs since I had a baby) I am so happy I tell her and she says "Oh I didn't know you were so maternal " :shrug::nope::nope: I was like WHAT? I mean when she told she was pregnant 8 weeks after me I said Congrats. I think some people always feel the need that they have to be better they put on a fake face and pretend everything is fine,. I don't care who you are every family has something wrong some problem nobody is perfect, but they always seem to try to put on this show that they are. I am not sure why.
You are right it is their problem and that is how I need to act, I could never even if I tried be that cruel or retaliate. i just don't have in me to be mean to someone like that, I don't kick people when they are down. Ya know we both lost our babies 6 weeks apart and you would think we are family and we could be there for each other but no it has to turn into who did what and what was better and who will get pregnant again first, everything is a competiton, Well I am to old and to focused on getting well to play this game any longer so I will put on a smile and yes them to death . I know the truth and the best part is they know I know the truth.
Thank you for your wise advice XOXOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

She sounds like she has problems and is a real cold fish, her loss, hon. You're right about not retaliating but I do think if she keeps saying mean or competitve things to you you do need to tell her to shut the hell up. From how nice you are I bet that would shock her into leaving you alone! It's a damn shame though, as you say, you'd think you would be there for each other, she must have some serious issues to not want to reach out. xx


----------



## bek74

You did the right thing for you and for Ava. Telling hubby isn't going to change anything hun, I still think watching u give birth to Ava at home or in hospital would have just been as traumatic on you both. If telling hubby makes you feel better then tell him, but I think it should be left as it is. You gave birth where you were meant to, in your home.
Love you always xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

bek74 said:


> You did the right thing for you and for Ava. Telling hubby isn't going to change anything hun, I still think watching u give birth to Ava at home or in hospital would have just been as traumatic on you both. If telling hubby makes you feel better then tell him, but I think it should be left as it is. You gave birth where you were meant to, in your home.
> Love you always xxx

You are right it wont change a thing to tell him. just like I would not change a thing how Ava came upon this world :cry::cry::cry: I always doubt myself I need friends to snap me back to reality
Love You XOXO Always OXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You didnt do anything wrong sweetie and do not forget you are a strong strong woman. You couldnt of known exactly how things would happen and it was bound to be traumatising whatever way it went xxxxx


----------



## dnlfinker

Hi , I just wanted to say : Please don't beat yourself up. You did what is the best for your little girl. I really regret that I had to go through with D and E because the baby is not take out as a whole( you saved your baby from this horrible procedure). I didnt want to have a such a end with my baby, I wanted to be able to say goodbye , to hold her for the first and the last time and be able to have a funeral for her. I think Eva would be so very lucky to have such a loving caring mother like you. YOU TRUELY DID THE BEST FOR HER! SHE IS NOW YOUR LITTLE ANGEL , WATCHING OVER YOU.!


----------



## kam78

Andrea :hugs:

I just read this post... I am TERRIBLY sorry you have been carrying this with you... Please, please, please do NOT feel guilty for what you did ...You saved Ava from being delivered that way... I would have done the EXACT same as you if I was in your place... You are extremely brave and what a beautiful mother!! :flower:

If you tell hubby or not, that is completely your call ... Either way is perfect OK ... I just want you to know, and i mean really know, you did nothing wrong! Nothing! I am in awe of your courage.... Ava is one lucky lil girl :winkwink:

You are in my thoughts and prayers pretty much on a daily basis lady :hugs:

As I went to the cemetary yesterday to visit my Em'... I was wondering about you and Lil Miss Ava... Hoping the girls was having fun together, behaving theirselves LOL... I know you miss her, as I miss my Emma ... but one day girlie, we'll get to see them again :flower:


----------



## Barneyboo

I didnt want to read and run I just want to give you all the huggles in the world....there was no way you could have known the outcome xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MonstHer

Hello, I'm sorry to bust in on your thread like this, 
But if I'm reading right, the DOCTOR said that your brother in law about you?
If it's true (and I don't believe that lady is telling the truth, have you talked to the brother too?) it is a complete violation of HiPPA laws to divulge any opinions or information about you to other patients.
You can sue the crap out of that doctor for that.
It sounds like she is trying to justify why she did what she did. :(
I would stay away from her. She seems truly toxic right now, even if she is mourning.


----------



## Andypanda6570

MonstHer said:


> Hello, I'm sorry to bust in on your thread like this,
> But if I'm reading right, the DOCTOR said that your brother in law about you?
> If it's true (and I don't believe that lady is telling the truth, have you talked to the brother too?) it is a complete violation of HiPPA laws to divulge any opinions or information about you to other patients.
> You can sue the crap out of that doctor for that.
> It sounds like she is trying to justify why she did what she did. :(
> I would stay away from her. She seems truly toxic right now, even if she is mourning.

No it was my Sister In Laws doctor who gave that disgusting opinion about me, not my doctor :nope::nope::nope:


----------

